# Most Epic Halloween Costume



## Noelle (Aug 21, 2009)

It's gotta be the bunch of grapes costume. I can't remember how old I was in a purple sweatshirt and purple sweatpants (you know.. with the elastic at the ankles) pinned with purple balloons. I thought I was so cool (till I couldn't sit down.)


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

The one that my folks still talk about is in 1999, I got a bleeding skull mask, dressed in black, and had bones sewn to my shirt. My fave costume is in 2008, I went as a dead phantom of the opera. I dressed in black. Had a vampire cape. I had a blackout mask, a skeleton overhead rubber mask over that, and a Hot Topic white phantom mask over that, and a black pinstripe fedora.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

And some skeleton gloves.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I went as Jambi from Pee-Wee's Playhouse last year. It was amazing.


----------



## ULTIMATE HAUNTx1029x (Aug 14, 2011)

*Halloween Haunt costume*

When i worked at Halloween haunt in 2009 I was in the asylum maze, my costume was bassiclly a patient covered in blood, and torn up black gloves. my mask looked like its nose got pulled down and nail gunned to the chin. XD

ofcourse thats not why i posted this reply, (cuz that costume wasnt really "epic")
While I worked at Haunt , there was this costume of a monster , it was HUGE!! it was called a wraith and it was bassiclly worn from the torso and shoulders up. it was about 9-foot-3 to 10 feet tall when it was worn. It looked so awsome in the dark and fog lol. If i find a picture of it I will post it


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

I was about 11 years old and I was a "Baseball Fury" from the movie "The Warriors". Face painted in grease paint, base ball helmet, bat, etc. A lady down the block (about 7 houses down) saw me walking up the sidewalk, screamed, and ran inside, saying.."No No No...I saw you on HBO last night just keep going!" I was thinking "What the Hell!?!?" and my dad was laughing his ass off.

Marc V.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

I doubt anyone is familiar with the Cheech and Chong movies anymore (we were ummm, slackers growing up) but if you are, I was Alice Bowie one year.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Mine was when I was about 7 or 8. Neither of my parents did much for us on our halloween costumes other than take us to the discount store and let us pick out the plastic apron screenprinted with the costume and the mask with the elastic band... so it was a HUGE deal to me to get to borrow a neighbor's homemade clown costume that her kids had outgrown. It was a white fabric bodysuit with multicolored circles, pom-poms down the front, ruffles at the wrists and ankles and had the hat and collar ruff with rickrack and I was just awed at how cool it was and hated to take it off after TOT was over with.


----------

